# Muster in Ziegelwand und Dachziegeln



## Sittardsberger (28. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Neuling in diesem Forum und habe ein gravierendes Problem, welches in dieser Form bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten ist. Ich habe ein altes Schloss fotografiert, welches eine Ziegelwand hat, die gleichmäßig gemauert wurde. Wohl bedingt dadurch, ergeben sich Muster beim Betrachten auf dem Monitor. Durch Bearbeiten konnte ich dies nicht beseitigen. Wenn ich jedoch das Bild vergrößere oder ausdrucke, verschwinden diese Muster.
Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen? Gibt es eine Bearbeitung, bei der es verschwindet?
Habe ich eventuell einen Fehler bei der Aufnahme gemacht?
Ein Musterfoto füge ich bei und hoffe  - oder auch nicht - dass die Muster zu sehen sind.

Viele Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe/Wolfgang der Sittardsberger


----------



## Sprint (28. September 2009)

Ich vermute mal, daß du das Bild nie in 100% Auflösung dir am Bildschirm angesehen hast. Da sollten diese Moire Streifen nämlich nicht zu sehen sein. Die können entstehen, wenn das Bild für den Monitor verkleinert werden muß. Sollte das bei 100% Darstellung auch sein, müßtest du mMn ein Problem mit der Kamera haben.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moiré-Effekt
Also die Bearbeitung immer in Volldarstellung machen.


----------

